# What's good for Lady Fish



## Mark Law (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey,
I'm headded down to Gulf below Destin in September, I hear that they have lots of Lady Fish there. They sound like alot of fun to catch, prob cause they are related to Tarpon. Do any of yall know what they will hit down there? I'll be using the spinning rod and reel, and my fly rod. Thanks for the advice in advance. Great fishin to all! 
Mark <::><


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Ladyfish are not picky at all. They will hit just about anything at any given time. It just depends on the conditions such as surf vs. inshore water, early morning vs. evening, etc.

That being said, free lined shrimp or baitfish with a small split shot is a go-to bait.

Also a silver spoon, jig/jerkbait, and or suspending type lure such as a MirrOlure Catch 2000, Catch Jr. or MirrOdine will slay them. 

I caught my biggest ladyfish to date back in May in Redfish Pass on Captiva Island on a live pinfish while fishing for snook. It measured at 35 inches and when it made its first jump, I thought it was a juvenile tarpon. Three jumps later it was heading for Texas. I had to lock the drag down and turn it around. LOL

That fish was a blast to catch. They get a bad rep down here in Florida as a trash fish. 

Poor man's tarpon my butt, I'll take one over 25 inches going airborne any day. That's some fun fishing in my book.

Plus those little ones up to about 12 inches make awesome snook bait for those trophy hogs.


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

*Pink for Ladyfish (Skipjacks)*

There are a lot of ladyfish around here in South Texas, most people call em skipjacks here. In the Laguna Madre at night they splash like crazy feeding on shrimp.

A lot of people here don't want to hook skipjacks because they don't eat them, but they really are fun to fight, jumping way out of the water and all. When they're around you can often see that splashing, and what I've heard is -- don't use pink or you'll catch a skipjack. It's been true for me, especially a pink and yellow floating jointed minnow I have that they always hit right away.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The question should be, what won't they hit?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

There like bluefish /without teeth... they'll hit anything shiney, or moving fast.......... or they'll hit drifted greenbacks and shrimp,cutbait... they arent very picky...

but there great at throwing a hook.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I played a game last fall out of the boat, how many can I catch without having to touch them? In other words, play with them but let them throw the hook.

I don't like touching them but they're fun to bring to the boat and then shake the hook.


----------



## Mark Law (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone, sounds like great info. I'm lookin forward to puttin it to good use!


----------

